# #2 Spanish lures $30 shipped



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

$30 shipped


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

$25 shipped!!!!! $2 a piece to your door!!!


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Are these glassminnows or ES lures or something else. What are there weights? They look to be different sizes.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

These are new as well. 5- 1.6oz. And 7- 3/4oz


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Eslures


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

I will take them, please let me know how to pay for them.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Sold to cthulhu! Thanks P&S!


----------

